# GPS showing car pointed wrong direction on app location and also in car occasionally.



## swanson21 (Mar 5, 2019)

Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

the car has lots of sensors...redundant gyros and magnetometers for orientation. It should be spot on for heading almost all the time. If it's frequently showing wrong make sure to note the date/time and possibly even file a bug report. The timestamp will help them find the root cause. Phone support has been phenomenal at providing solutions to stuff like this.
As they will always suggest first:
--first try a screen reboot (2 scroll wheel reboot) 
--as well, a full power cycle from [power off] in the security menu. Let the car power down without touching ANYTHING - brake, seat occupancy sensor, console, etc for at least 2 minutes. Then press brake to power the car back up. This power cycle shuts *all* car subsystems off in case there are any auxiliary bugs that can be easily ironed out.

If that doesn't do it - then probably a hardware module needs to be kajiggered better.


----------



## Eli (Apr 11, 2018)

Yeah I have this too, I'm 99% certain it's a firmware bug. They broke "dead reckoning" in the 2019.5.x builds, it always forgets the previous orientation when you start a new trip with no GPS coverage (i.e. parking garage). Then it corrects itself after it gets a GPS fix. It's annoying because it has made the Homelink "auto-close door" feature less reliable because the position/orientation is broken when you first set off. I hate this build, can't wait for 2019.8.x if that fixes these issues.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

I only noticed this issue on 5.15—after exiting a parking garage.


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm not sure about the app, but yes, after I dropped off a package the other day, when I got into the car I noticed the map/arrow was pointing exactly 180 degrees off. Once I actually put the car in gear and started to move though it immediately fixed itself. I did think that was odd, but really no big deal.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Don’t these cars have a compass? I recognize that large metallic objects may have an effect…

How much has the Earth’s magnetic pole shifted now?


----------



## Eli (Apr 11, 2018)

This is fixed in the 2019.8.3 build.


----------



## Artdept (Nov 6, 2017)

swanson21 said:


> Anyone else have this issue?


this happens on my iPhone sometimes, Apple tells me to take my phone and Wave in a infinite 8 motion and it usually does the trick, maybe it will work for your car to.


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

Kizzy said:


> Don't these cars have a compass? I recognize that large metallic objects may have an effect…
> 
> How much has the Earth's magnetic pole shifted now?


GPS receiver chips return heading information, but it's not based on a compass, which would be difficult--but not impossible--to put onto a chip. Rather they use the last few computed positions to infer the heading. This is going to normally give a far more accurate heading that the consumer grade MEMS accelerometers.

I definitely think this is just a bug in the software somewhere. In my example, I had reversed into the parking spot, meaning the last few fixes it got from the GPS would indicate that the car was heading south (for example), but since it was in reverse, the car was actually pointing north. When I came back out and got into the car, it is as if the car forgot that I was in reverse for those last few fixes, and flipped the orientation around. This could easily be fixed in software if the last few fixes were tagged with information on whether the car was in R or D.


----------



## Trebonius (Sep 6, 2018)

Yes! This has been driving me nuts! The dead reckoning worked so well before this, and now it has me the wrong way every time I leave a garage.


----------



## Eli (Apr 11, 2018)

Eli said:


> This is fixed in the 2019.8.3 build.


Actually I lied/spoke too soon, it's still broken in 8.3.


----------

